# Isopods at the Hamburg show



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

Hey anyone know of a vendor that will have Dwarf White isos(or similarly sized) and springtail cultures at the upcoming Hamburg show?

Thanks!
Jessica


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Michael Shrom...check out his recent post..


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

Judy S said:


> Michael Shrom...check out his recent post..


Thanks for the heads up! I seemed to have missed the "other" classifieds when I was browsing... Oops!


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll have them as well.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

.


Keith Q. Tanis, Ph.D. 
Frogs 'n' Things
Quakertown, PA
[email protected]
Www.frogsnthings.com


----------

